# flame angle



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

So yesterday I finally managed to get my hands on a flame angle. I found a great saltwater store in Salem, NH - Oceans in Glass if anyone lives near there check it out - and they had two. Having admired these online but never seeing one in local stores I decided that I would be happy to forgo the number of smaller fishes I had planned on in order to have one. The fish I chose is a great healthy active specimen, somewhat skittish but he's only been in my tank a day. I'm looking to hear from anyone else who has one of these fish and who may have some advice on keeping them. I have plenty of rock with micro algae and pods for him to graze on. Plus I have two types of pellet food, mysis shrimp and brine shrimp with spirulina algae that I feed already. He seems to be settling in well with just a little bit of trouble with my royal gramma...just some glaring, following each other around and shaking heads at each other. Any advice, suggestions would be appreciated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Nothing special needed for them. I pretty much think you've got it all together, you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks man!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

